# peep sight/bow string keeps twisting ?!!?



## LEROYDOZOIS (Mar 4, 2012)

my peep sight/string has this tendency to rotate just enough to make the peep sight clogged with the sight of 4 parts of the bowstring crossing around it !!!

its driving me insane and ill go 2/3 days> 30-60 shots without it moving ( a lot ) then it will get into my line of sight.

ive found if i use my foot to draw the bow while i have the release hooked to the loop and pre twist the string, it helps it for a while but im clueless as to why it continues to rotate..

( and unless you have good balance or your young, maybe even a bit nuts, dont try the above tactic to twish the string ! lol you look like 3 stooges XD


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You need to press the bow and add or remove a half twist to the string until it holds. Shoot it 10 times or so between adjustments to let it settle again otherwise you may just chase your tail.


----------



## LEROYDOZOIS (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like ill be making a bow press ! thankyou for the info friend !


----------



## DeerLogic (Sep 24, 2012)

My bow used to do that, and I would unhook my peep sight and re adjust it... after about 8 or so times it hasn't ever twisted again...Does that mean it straightened itself out??? not sure, but it seems fine now.


----------



## Good Moses (Oct 17, 2008)

I quit using a peep altogether because of this. Little things like that aggravate the piss out of me. I'm psychotic enough about tuning as it is and this was just one more thing to make me anxious enough to put the bow back in the press, twist the string, ensure nock height still the same, and so on. So I just took it off completely. 

There's nothing on my string now other than my D-loop. I now rely solely on my achor points, which are my thumb knuckle against my chin and the tip of my nose on the string. Took some getting used to, but now I doubt I'll ever go back to using a peep.

Pardon my tangent, Leroy. The other posters have steered you right with their advice anout adding a twist to the string. A good, inexpensive press for handling annoying little jobs such as this is the Bow Master. Check it out. Good luck.


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

Your problem is a common one. The string is still stretching or built wrong, or to old. Strings are very important to your set up. Look into a quality set from a string maker on AT or a commercial set and go to a knowledgeable bow shop and you'll be all right.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You could bet a portable bow press to make small changes like that. I really like the Bowmaster press. It's easy to use and very effective for $50.


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

http://customcompoundbowstrings.com/peep-turn/


----------

